# Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???



## jogibaer1996 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Boardies!
In den Sommerferien gehe ich das erste Mal in der Ostsee (Travermünde) Kutterangeln. Da ich aber überhaupt keine Ahnung von Hochseeangeln generell habe, bitte ich um Auskunft über die genehmigung/en (also scheine etc.)
außerdem über Gerät, Montage Schnur etc... [kurz: alles was man wissen sollte]

Viele Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Macker (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Es gibt hier den Thread zu beachten beim Kutterangeln da wird dir schon viel erklärt.
Ansonsten hat der Meeresangler Schwerin da auch ne schöne Seite mit tips, wenn du die beiden sachen durch hast werden deine meisten Fragen beantwortet sein.
Allerdings glaube ich das von Travemünde kein Kutter mehr fährt da gibt es nur noch Vereinsschiffe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angler10 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Hi,
ich geb dir den Tipp nimm lieber etwas schwehrere Pilker bis 150g. denn es ist nicht leicht den Grundkontakt zu halten wenn man das das erste mal macht.
Hab ich leztes jah bei mir gesehen (erste mal Pilken):q
Denn ohne Grundkontakt kein Fisch.
Und zu der führung, schau einfach was die machen die fische fangen und nachmachen#6

gruß flo


----------



## spin89 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Also, ich bin vor 2-3jahren noch häufiger von Travemünde aus rausgefahren mir wäre aber nicht bekannt das dort überhaupt noch nen kutter rausfährt.

Nun zum Angeln, die vom Vorredner empfohlenen 150Gramm sind vollkommen überzogen. ich würde Pilker zwischen 50 und 90Gramm Fischen.
Alternativ kannst du auch Gummifische an schweren Köpfen z.B 60Gramm fischen
als Rute würde ich eine Rute nehmen in einer Länger von 2,70-3m und einem Wurfgewicht von ca 120Gramm je nachdem wie hart oder weit die Rute ausfällt.
Wills du auch vom Kutter noch weit schmeissen um eine größere Fläche abzufischen kannst du in  der Länge auch bis 3,6m gehen das geht alllerdings nur an bestimmten Stellen auf dem boot z.B an der Spitze.
Als Vorfach würde ich ein Vorfach mit einem Jig als Seitenarm fischen oder alternativ kannst du vom pilker die Drillinge weglassen und mit 2jigs fischen, das kommt aber auf das beiverhalten der Dorsche an. Bei den Twistenr bist du gründsätzlich mit rot nich verkehrt es ist aber immer gut eine größere Farbpalette dabei zu haben um die Farbe dem beissverhalten anzupassen.
Als Rolle ist eine 4000er ausreichend und als Schnur empfiehlt sich ne geflochtene, mit nem 14er geflecht kommst du gut hin hast du viele ausschlitzer empfiehlt es sich ein Stück mono vorzuschalten(mache ich auch so)
Wenn du 5-6 Pilker von 50-90 Gramm und 3Vorfächer z.b 2 mit einem Jig und eins mit 2Jigs hast solltest du gut hinkommen, sofern ihr nicht superdollen Wellengang/Wind und Strömung habt, aber dann würde ich das rausfahren als Anfänger eh vermeiden.
Wenn du mit leichten Pilkern z.B 50Gramm fischt ist es manchmal empfehlsam ohne Beifänger zu fischen um schneller zum grund zu kommen.
Gruss spin89


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

erstmal danke für eure Antworten
Wir werden in den Sommerferien in Kreuzkamp ein Appartment mieten und unser Vermieter (Herr Bauer vom Ferienhof ,,Bauer'') meinte, in Travemünde würde jemand rausfahren.

Reicht nicht ne Mono-Schnur von ca. 10-13 kg nicht auch aus?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## angelo (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

habe selber in der ostsee fast nie mehr als 75g benutzt
reicht vollig aus vor allem arbeitet der pilker viel besser. 
als pilker finde wuttke und speedy für mich am bestens


----------



## stichi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ich habe letztes Jahr erfolgreich mit dem Wiggler Pilker 60gr.
geangelt.Jedoch wird es für einen Anfänger schwierig sein mit gewichten unter 75gr ständig Grundkontakt in der 
Abdrift zu halten.
Hier noch ein Bild von der letzten Ausfahrt.


----------



## spin89 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Eine Mono funktioniert natürlich auch, jedoch hast du mit ner geflochtenen deutlich besseren Köderkontakt und kommst bei den Anschlägen besser durch etc.
Man bekommt ja auch schon günstige geflochtene die was taugen daran sollte es eigentlich nicht scheitern.Gruss spin89


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

hallo..würde dir auch geflecht raten..und die beiden kutter die dort waren sind beide weg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

danke für die Tipps.
Dann denke ich auch, dass ich mir ne geflochtene besorge. Wie viel kg Tragkraft sollte ich wählen?

Hm... vielleicht hat isch unser Vermieter auch nur vertan, oder er kennt jemanden persönlich, der einen Kutter besitzt und privat rausfährt.

Wenn jemand von Euch in der Nähe von Travermünde bzw. Kreuzkamp wohnt und in den Sommerferien vom 18.07. bis zum 31.07. mal Zeit und Lust hat, könnten wir uns ja evtl. treffen uns gemeinsam fahren.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Moin,
teilweise wirst du vielleicht einiges an Tackle zu Hause haben, welches für den Kutter halbwegs geeignet ist.

240cm-300cm lange Spinnruten mit einem WG von 60gr, oder besser 80gr oder 100gr kann man wunderbar bei normalen Verhältnissen fischen. Pilker zwischen 50gr und 100gr lassen sich damit fischen, leichte Überschreitungen des WG's machen den Ruten nichts aus. Als "Standartgewicht" würde ich Pilker von ca. 75gr nennen, damit kommt man normalerweise immer an den Grund.  
Als Rolle eine 4000er größe mit einer Geflochtenen Schnur von 7-12Kg, oder bei Mono kann man 0,30mm bis 0,35mm Schnüre gut verwenden. Dicker würde ich Mono nicht wählen, bei einem Hänger dehnt sich das wie ein Gummiband!

Rute+Rolle ist an sich wie Hechtgeschirr, nur die Köder sind ein wenig anders. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## -Kevin- (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ich würde aber auch zwei oder drei schwerere Pilker mit nehmen, vielleicht 80g, 100g und 120g. Wenn man doch mal ne stärkere Drift hat ist es für nen Anfänger leichter Kontakt zum Grund zu halten. Sonst würde ich auch 65g bis 75g nehmen. Ein Beifänger in rot ran, das sollte erstmal reichen.
Die Pilker würde ich in silber, blau /weiß oder blau/ silber und rot/gelb nehmen. Geflochtene Schnur und no knot kann ich Dir nur raten.
Haste schon eine Rute?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ne, ne Rute hab ich noch nicht. Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich garnichts. Bzw. ich hab ne alte Rolle, die dafür geeignet ist, aber ich mag diese nicht wirklich :-D
deshalb werde ich mir wohl eine neue kaufen zusammen mit rute und schnur.

Ich habe jetrzt schon in einigen Trööts von Bootsrutenhaltern gelesen. ist das wirklich nötig?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

moin..

nee ...bootshalterungen brauchste nur auf m kleinboot

ansonsten fürn kudder nen 
ruten-klettband, welches man um die rehling 
binden kann...

zum gerät:
-rute 2,70- 3,30 m  60- 120 g
-metallrolle mit frontbremse ca. fassung 100m 35 er
-fischtöter, lappen, fischeimer, lösezange
-warmes zeugs+ gumistiefel
-pilker 50- 120 g, vorfächer mit twister

greetz
lars


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

und fischereischein nicht vergessen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

genau... davon hab ch auch gelesen... den bekomm ich jetzt die tage vom amt zugeschickt... hab den erst vor kurzem gemacht... achso... gilt mein schein aus nrw überhaupt in schleswig.?


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> genau... davon hab ch auch gelesen... den bekomm ich jetzt die tage vom amt zugeschickt... hab den erst vor kurzem gemacht... achso... gilt mein schein aus nrw überhaupt in schleswig.?


 

joop wenn du den blauen meinst! also nicht sportfischerprüfung ( grün !!! ) sonder fischereischein (blau ) mit foto !
damit kannst du z.b. auch in hh in der elbe angeln!!!!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

kann man für den sportfischerpass auch ne prüfung machen?

wenn ich dann in der elbe angeln wollte, müsste ich ja noch ne tageskarte oder ähnliches haben...

Achso... muss die rute echt bis 120 gramm sein? reichen nicht auch bis 80 gramm?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Bis 80g ist zu wenig da du ja eventuell auch mal nen schwereren Pilker angeln wirst. Ich würde Dir als Rute eine Yad Kansas empfehlen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

danke für den Tipp, allerdings ist die ja nicht ganz billig, zumal ich 14 bin (also nicht über Unmengen von Geld verfüge:vik: ) und bei mir zur Zeit auch noch einige andere Anschaffungen was das Angeln angeht anstehen.

Außerdem wohne ich in Aachen und habe nur in diesem Urlaub die Chance, mal Hochsee zu angeln. Deshalb darfs ruhig auch was nicht ganz so teueres sein ;-)

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Naja gut unter 70 euro wirste die nicht bekommen aber durch die flexible Spitze kannste damit auch bei dir zuhause angeln, je nach dem halt.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ich hatte schon mal überlegt, mir eine rute, die nicht viel mehr als 30 € kostet bei askari (www.angelsport.de) zu kaufen... ich weiß, da trennen sich die Meinungen, aber gut. Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man teilweise auch für kleines Geld Qualität, die einigermaßen passabel ist.
Dann bleiben mir außerdem noch genügend Euronen, für die anderen Angelsachen (die ich diese dann oft benutzen werde: Qualitätsprodukte!) übrig.

Viele Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Naja , es kommt auch immer bissl darauf an wie man zuhause angelt.
Wenn man mit schweren Grundmontagen angelt kann man auch nen kompromiss finden und eine Rute kaufen die für beides geht.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Jo, haste Recht... ich habe in meiner Nähe ein Gewässer, das einen beachtlichen Bestand an Karpfen und Hechten etc. hat. Aber ich weiß nicht, inwiefern sich das kombinieren lässt, weil man ja zum Kutterangeln recht kurze Ruten benutzt...
naja... schaun wir mal

Viele Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## micha_2 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

warum kurze ruten? angle vom kutter zum pilken nur mit 3,45m - 3,60m. drunter gehts nich. vom kleinboot is ne andere sache


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

okay... also ich hab in den anderen Trööts meistens ganz andere meinungen gelesen. Viele haben gesagt: mindestens 2,70m maximal (nur wenn man im bug oder am heck des Kutters ist) 3.30m
gut, dann müsste ich halt früh aufstehen, damit ich dann einen der oben genannten guten Plätze bekomme...

Aber sind auf so nem Kutter so lange ruten nicht recht schwierig zu handhaben?

Grüße


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Meine 2 Ruten zum Kutterangeln sind beide 3m, kürzere würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen und längere ist immer so ne sache ob man Platz aufen Kutter hat. Da würde sich die Yad- Rute sogar anbieten da du damit auch gut auf Hecht angeln kannst.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

gut ich mein ich bin eher auf die karpfen in dem gewässer aus, außerdem könnte ich die rute dann auch auf karpfen an unserem Haussee im Urlaub benutzen... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

es ist keine karpfenrute aber für den anfang reicht sie vollkommen aus, da du ja sicherlich mit 2 ruten angeln wirst kannste dir ja noch eine Grundrute kaufen. Damit hast du eine rute fürs Karpfenangeln und mit der anderen kannst du den rest abdecken vom schweren spinnfischen bis zum pilken und halt auch grundangeln oder Köderfisch mit Pose.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

dann werd ich mich wohl mal kundig machen was es so für schöne ruten gibt... ( morgen nicht mehr heute...)
aber du wohnst nicht zufällig im Raum Travermünde und hast lust, dich im Zeitraum vom 18,.07.2010 bis zum 1.08.2010 mal mit mir zum Kutterangeln oder so zu treffen, oder?


----------



## BennyO (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ich habe jetzt schon in mehreren Geschäften gesehen, dass es die Balzer Magna Magic im Moment sehr günstig gibt. Sie kostet zur Zeit um die 39 €. Für das kleine Geld ist es eine recht gute Rute. Sie gibt es auch zb: in der Länge um 3 Metern mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 120 Gramm. 
Ich würd dir die für kleines Geld empfehlen. 
Falls du spaß an der ganzen Sache hast und es öfters machen möchtest, kannst du immer noch mehr Geld investieren und dir besseres Zeugs holen. Für den Anfang sollte die Rute reichen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> kann man für den sportfischerpass auch ne prüfung machen?
> 
> wenn ich dann in der elbe angeln wollte, müsste ich ja noch ne tageskarte oder ähnliches haben...
> 
> ...


 
nein die elbe ist freies gewässer in hh 
den sportfischerpass ( auch grün ) bekommst du wenn du in einen verein eingetreten bist.
den fischereischein ( blau ) bekommst du unter vorlage der sportfischerprüfung beim ordnungsamt! in nds auf lebenszeit in anderen bundesländern gegen regelmäßige gebühr .


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

@quappenjäger: weiß ich doch... hab die prüfung ja schließlich gemacht und den schein beantragt und erwarte diesen nun täglich.


Danke für den Tipp mit der Magna Rute!

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Hallo,

wobei wie beschrieben es einen Thred darüber gibt hier noch mal ein kurzer Check!
-Gültiger Fischereischein!
-Tages,Wochen sowie Jahreskarten bekommst du in jedem Angelgeschäft sowie auf Tankstellen in Küstennähe!
-Rechtzeitige Buchung des Kutter!
-Zur Rute zum Pilken sie sollte zwischen 2,7-3,30 lang sein  mit einem Wurfgewicht von 80-180g!
-Zur Rolle ein 4000er Model mit einer Gelochtenen schnur 14er-18er Bruchlast sollte so um 8kg liegen!
-Pilker kaufst du am besten im Geschäft an der Küste die können die was die Farben betrift für den zeitpunkt deiner anreise am besten berahten!
-Vorfächer solltest du dir auch zu legen Herinsgsvorfächer sowie Meeres Vorfächer mit 1-2 Beifänger!
-Grundausstattung wie einen Fischtöter ein Messer zum Kählen und einen Fischlappen ist ein muß!
-Mein Tip wäre noch das du dir für die zeit wo der Kutter umsetzt dir ein Rutenklettband für die Reeling zulegst!

MfG Marco


----------



## matthias3191 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

also erstmaql hallo.
am besten kann man pilkern,das geht indem du einfach einen meeres wirbel an die schnur machstund daran einen pilker. 
dann must dunoch eine hochseerute mit einer multirolle harben. du brauchst einen gaff damit du den fisch rauß holen kannst,normalerweise fägst du so große dorsche(kabeljau) .


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

das heißt, ich brauche eine Erlaubniskarte zusätzlich zu meinem Schein (blau) wenn ich mitm kutter raus fahren will?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## matthias3191 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

eigentlich kann mann immer noch im herbst besser vom kutter aus angeln.


----------



## matthias3191 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

ja brauchst du


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ja brauchst du aber ist Preislich aber IO ne Tageskarte kostet 5 und ne Jahreskarte 20 euronen!
Was ich noch vergessen hatte wähle deine Pilker für das erste mal etwas schwärer um ein Gefühl für den Grundkontakt zu bekommen!

MfG Marco


----------



## spin89 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*



matthias3191 schrieb:


> also erstmaql hallo.
> am besten kann man pilkern,das geht indem du einfach einen meeres wirbel an die schnur machstund daran einen pilker.
> dann must dunoch eine hochseerute mit einer multirolle harben. du brauchst einen gaff damit du den fisch rauß holen kannst,normalerweise fägst du so große dorsche(kabeljau) .


 

Ich möchte jetzt nich unhöflich sein oder persönlich werden, aber das was du da schreibst ist der größte Müll!
Er will Ostseedorsche Pilken und nicht nach Norge, führ die Gewässer die sein Kutter ansteuern wird braucht du nie und Nimmer eine "hochseerute" was du darunter auch immer verstehst und eine Multirolle ebenso wenig.
Gaff muss er sich nicht kaufen, gehört zur Standartausrüstung jedes Kutters und selbst wenn er mitm Kleinboot alleine rausfährt reicht nen Kescher dicke und zur Not tuts auch die Handlandung.
Weiter zu dem normalerweise fängst du große Dorsche, also zurzeit hat man eher das Problem das man viele zu kleine oder untermassige fängt und sind dann mal maßige dabei sind sie oftmals auch recht knapp an der Maßgrenze. Natürlich gibt es auch größere zu fangen von 60-70cm jedoch ist das bei langem nicht mehr so selbstverständlich wie es vor einige Jahren noch war. Gruss spin89


----------



## -Kevin- (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Da kann ich spinn89 nur recht geben.  
Nein, Travemünde ist überhaupt nicht meine Ecke weder vom wohnen noch vom angeln.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

dann fass ich mal zusammen, ob ich alles verstanden habe:

Ich brauche:
Angelschein (blau) 
Erlaubnisskarte (kauf ich dann vor Ort) 
1 Rute L: 3,0 - 3,7 m Wg: bis ca. 100-120 Gramm
1 Stationärrolle der Größe 4000 mit geflochtener Schnur (ca. 10 kg)
(Hierzu eine Frage, ich hätte noch ne Kleine Multi, kann ich die auch benutzen?)
1 paar Vorfächer mit 1 und 2 Beifängern (rot und/oder schwarz)
1 paar Pilker in Gewichten von 60-100 Gramm.
1 Betäuber
1 filetiermesser zum Kehlen und ggf. ausnehmen
1 ,,Fisch''- Eimer
1 Handtuch
1 Klett-Relingsband für die Rute (n)

hab ich noch was vergessen?

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Platte (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> das heißt, ich brauche eine Erlaubniskarte zusätzlich zu meinem Schein (blau) wenn ich mitm kutter raus fahren will?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogibaer


Von Flensburg bis Grenze zu Meckpom brauchst du keine Erlaubniskarte zusätzlich!
Es sei denn ihr fahrt mit dem Kutter in DK Gewässer und Meckpom Gewässer.
Ebenfalls würde ich noch 2 schwerere Pilker einpacken als 100g. wenn du starke Unterströmung hast und 2 Beifänger drann können es auch mal 150g werden als Pilkergewicht. So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig.....


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

sowiet hast du alles was du haben und wissen soltest bis auf die Rute ist geschackssache was die länge betrift ich würde dir eine 2,75er mit einem wurfgewicht bis 180g empfählen da du je nach wellengang und unterströmung auch mal 150g als pilker brauchst um überhaupt in grundnähe zu kommen eine Multirolle wird sicher gehen aber aus der praxis wird mir wohl fast jeder beipflichten das sich eine stadtionerrolle besser händelt1

MfG Marco


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

hm... ich hatte ja eigentlich überlegt, ne rute von so ca. 3,3m oder so zu nehmen mit nem Wg bis 120 gramm, weil ich damit dann auch auf karpfen gehen kann und also mehr in die rute investieren kann, da ich dann keine karpfenrute mehr brauche
ich denk, das tut es aber

viele grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## hans albers (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

moin...

mach dir nicht son kopp ,
geht alles ... 
ob nun 3 m oder 3, 30m rute  wg 60- 150 g
rolle 3000 oder 4000 er

ist letzlich auch geschmacksache...

und eine etwas längere rute kannst du
sicherlich auch zum karpfen angeln benutzen.
sie ist dann auf dem kutter ,wenns voll ist ,
etwas unhandlich.

deine liste stimmt soweit..
und den tipp mit der magna rute solltest
du mal ins auge fassen 

greetz
lars


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

wie gesagt was du daraus machst zur Rutenlänge das must du selber entscheiden auch wenn 60cm nicht lang erscheinen 
aber du bist vom Boot aus dem Fisch mit leichter Handhabung halt immer nen halben meter näher zum Wurfgewicht wie gesagt du must damit rechnen das du mit 150g angeln must da wird es mit einer 120g rute eng da von mal abgesehen du hast das glück mit einer Dublette jenachdem mit welchem Kutter du fährst kann es sein das du die Fische über die Reling heben must da drücke ich dir fest die Daumen das das dann nicht der erste und letzte Fisch mit der Rute war:c!

MfG Marco


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

moin zusammen.
hab grad noch ne alte rute bei mir gefunden...
eine Silstar MX3305-300... die ist 3,0 m lang und hat ein Wg von 100-300 gramm.
Aber ist das nichtn bisschen viel Wg?
gut, ich mein, dann bricht die bestimmt nicht, wenn ich mal ne dublette hebe, aber ist doch schon viel so 300 gramm...

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Du hast noch ne Rute gefunden? Weißt du nicht was du für Angelzeug hast?
Eine Rute bis 120g sollte da auch nicht brechen aber deine Rute sollte es zur Not und fürn Anfang auch tun.


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Zur absoluten Not geht deine Rute auch. Würde dir aber eine andere Rute mit weniger Wurfgewicht empfehlen. Das macht einfach keinen spaß, wenn man mit so einem Knüppel die kleinen Dorsche drillt. 

Wie gesgat ich würde dir dann einfach die Balzer Magna Magic empfehlen. Ist eine sehr preisgünstige Rute (ca.40 Euro) und ist für das wenige Geld eine echt klasse Rute.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

wo find ich die Balzer magna magic denn?
hab sie noch nicht in meinem gewünschten wg gefunden...

Grüße


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Schau dich einfach mal ein bisschen im Internet und im Handel um. Gibt es eigentlich überall.
Habe die Rute auf einer Messe Anfang des Jahres für meine Freundinn gekauft. Ist eine gute Einsteiger Rute, die was taugt und auch noch günstig ist.


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Ich bin der Meinung wenn man paar Euro mehr ausgibt hat man länger was davon. Meine 2. Rute die ich mir je gekauft hab ist inzwischen 12 Jahre alt und daran ist nix.


----------



## wombel23 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

petri euch allen wir wollten am 27sten märz nach heiligenhafen zum dorsch angeln.
was könnt ihr mir denn so empfehlen welche köder ich unbedingt dabei haben sollte pilker beifänger natur etc welche farben bzw grössen sollten es denn sein ?
Ruten und rollen hab ich für alle gelegenheiten da kommts nicht so drauf an.
kann ich auch grosse gufis nehmen ? wenn ja wie führ ich die ? wie beim zandern? was für bleiköpfe sollte ich montieren ?
fragen über fragen ist mein erstes mal auf so einem Kutter daher bin ich für jeden tip dankbar


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

siehe 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176180


----------



## BennyO (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Na kla ist man besser bedient, wenn man ein paar Euro mehr anlegt aber für einen, der noch nicht einmal weiß, ob das Meeresangeln etwas für ihn ist, reicht so eine Rute ganz sicher.
Bringt ja auch nichts, wenn er unmengen an Geld jetzt investiert und dann fest stellt, dass das Meeresangeln nichts für ihn ist.


----------



## -Kevin- (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

Deshalb sollte er die Rute nehmen die ich empfohlen hab, die kann flexibel eingestezt werden.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

ist bei mir eh was anderes, weil ich in Aachen wohne und das nun nicht ganz so nahe am Meer liegt :-D
Ich werde wohl nicht jedes Wochedene 5 Stunden fahren (lassen ^^)
Ist eher so ein einmaliges Urlaubserlebnis (naja... halt vielleicht dann jedne urlaub)

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal: Kutterangeln aber wie???*

soooo.... hab jetzt einen super freundlichen Boardi gefunden, der möglicher weise mit mir in der Zeit mal rausfahren kann. also mit nem kleinboot und nicht mit'm kutter. :vik:

Grüße
Jogi


----------

